# Petrozza got robbed



## abefroman

Petrozza got robbed.

Christina picked the easy safe menu, and still didn't check the food going out and had food coming back, to me that would be unacceptable.


----------



## oldschool1982

The DW (and I...... very quietly) were pulling for Petrozza. Sadly I think that age, gender and looks did him in. As it's been suggested on another thread on this subject........Sex or Sexy sells. Personally I didn't see it but ol' Chef Gordon Ramsay sure did. :look: Actually she may have the best opportunity for future because she's so young. I say that knowing Petrozza's my age but that doesn't mean we're dead yet. Unfortunately that's not the way many see it. Nowadays 50 may be the new 40 but not when it comes to Career:roll: I think I said that right:smiles:


----------



## dudethatsmine

i would so rather work for Petrozza but oh well Ramsey picked Christina beacuse shes young and they can mold her up to what they want i guess???? and shes a cute little thing.


----------



## phatch

Based on how few of the past winners have really followed through with the prize, i figure he picked the "winner" he could get rid of the fastest and move on with his restaurant.

Phil


----------



## abefroman

What do you mean "get rid of" They showed them meeting with Rock on the show at the restaurant he was running, plus last year they met with the girl that won the year before that at the restaurant she was running, so he must still be running his retaurant. Do you think the other winners only work the restaurant for a little while and then are let go?

Plus to be on the show they probably have to sign something saying they are available to relocate to run the restaurant if they win.


----------



## lollarossa

Petrozza didn't have a much command of his crew as she had. It was portrayed that Petrozza didn't have all his **** together for prep....which led to his crew running out of food during service, big no no. His menu was beyond what his crew, and himself were capable of doing during that service.......hence his food sitting at the pass while he floundered.

That being said I was no fan of hers and whether is was him or her BOTH were just going to be puppets and media whores anyway. Besides, I'm ten million times better than what Jen "thinks" she is.


----------



## abefroman

Yep, I don't think I'd give either one a job as head chef, especially not for $250k. 

What I am wondering it why Petrozza didn't get more ingredients, such as the blue cheese from the pantry they have their. Plus he had 3 appetizers, and ran out of 2, so maybe no one order the 3rd and thats why he ran out.

I liked Petrozza's menu selections better, plus he won the last, and most important individual challange. Chirstina, and her 3 white castle type hamburgers for an appetizer, please.


----------



## lollarossa

The only thing I can think of with the cheese is he broke under the pressure. I liked his menu....but like I said, I feel it was too much for that service and it played a part in the decision making process for Ramsay.

Sliders, aka white castle type burgers, are huge right now. In fact Julys ACF edition of the Culinary Review had a whole article on them. Keeping up with the trends.


----------



## abefroman

He should made them both soux chefs at his restaurant instead


----------



## quinn01

Yeah i thought for sure that when those 2 dishes came back because the butter wasnt melting that was the end of her. 

Petrozza deff would have been a safe bet but at the end Gordon said he was thinking long term, and if thats true he made the right choice.

Petrozza knows how to cook, Christina knows that plus kitchen smarts and how to run people, he never bossed anyone till the end.


----------



## chancellor

Petrozza was absolutely robbed; that made me so upset! I figure that its more of a curse to win than to lose, so hopefully Louis will do better by himself, and Christina can flounder at the London West Hollywood so Chef Ramsey can just quietly remove her when the cameras are off... :smoking:


----------



## abefroman

If your thinking long term, you hire Petrozza, and then tell Christina to come and apply in a few years when she has more experience. Restaurants aren't around for the long term if you can't make it in the short term.

Its unlikey someone with that amount of experience could acquire a job that pays that much in this industry by then.


----------



## lollarossa

If you have ever watched the BBC version of Kitchen Nightmares, Ramsay usually props up the quiet, young cook in the background that has the passion but is just waiting in the wings. This is typical Ramsay M.O. Not to mention but most of his Chefs have been with him for a long long time. The man has a huge culinary empire with many people working for him. I;m sure he has a good sense of what is best for his business as well as a good sense of peoples potential. Petrozza right now for London L.A. may be a good fit in most peoples minds, but we all know he has more restaurants in the works and Christina will have more longevity than Petrozza.


----------



## kuan

The winners never stay at any of Gordon's places anyway, so good for Petrozza actually. He'll track his career the proper way and gain some good experience along the way.

He needs to stop smoking though.


----------



## oldschool1982

In the end Christina did appear to have some talent and in all honesty I see the thought process of her age and the ability to mould her into what Chef Ramsay needed. Petrozza may have not bossed anyone but he did provide the teamwork and positive role model that seemed to be lacking in so many of the other contestants. He never seemed to "play the game" As the show unfolded you could see this in the background.

For what ever it's worth, the person running the station is responsible for the prep and stock of the prep on the station. Petrozza should have been more organized but we've all gotten lost in a moment once or twice. Jenn's comment of not her problem didn't set well with me but then she never did as a whole. She reminded me of three of my former Sous and very sore spots in my career. (They all graduated from Back Stab U) Her asking for a reference was hilarious. Sharp but still hilarious.

The whole show is nothing but editing wizardry and we've certainly recognized that. How can anyone really determine how talented the contestants really are or what point things were said and done and if they even followed the true chronological order of happening. I'd bet that different days are combined to create one episode. Then the comments Matt made were edited in such a way they first showed him telliing Chef Ramsay to shut the ***** up and then it was Christina. I gotta wonder if they (the Producers, writers and Staff) ever take a look at these boards and then just make things happen so we have something to kepp talking about. Maybe not but it's sure plausable.

I gotta say that because of the editing it does make it more enjoyable for the average viewer but I don't personally prefer that method. Then again I'm not the one in charge of the show so....... 

All in all I don't believe Petrozza is going to suffer. It was some exposure and be it good or bad he will reap some benefits. Even the biggest of hack is gonna get something out of it whether it's the experience or possible more.


----------



## oldschool1982

I couldn't agree more. Never understood (being a life long nonsmoker) how it doesn't affect one's palette and sense of smell causing things to taste not as good as they could. NO! Not starting a whole pro/con for smoking just a simple professional observation.


----------



## quinn01

however that would be an interesting conversation to start up............:roll:


I cant help but to think how long they actualy stay in his restaurants. I mean this is what the 4th season or whatever? So when he brought in the exect chefs of his other restaurants, why werent any of them the other winers from the past years? Im sure they sign a contract saying if I win Im fully aware that I can be terminated within a certin date. Like im sure they sign a contract saying Ill work x amount of weeks before I can be fired and replaced with a trained, expereinced chef thats been all around the world, rather then streight from minnasota or whatever.


----------



## oldschool1982

Go for it Quinn!!!!!!!!:suprise:


----------



## phatch

Some of the early winners didn't take the prize at all. Too many strings attached, too restrictive. I only watched one season and the girl who won took a LONG time to decide to accept the prize (work in vegas as basically the sous chef). Early reports were that she was going to decline it outright. 

Some other winners didn't last in their positions.

I really don't think the people on the show have the capability to do what needs to be done at the level Ramsay requires as a career.


----------



## oldschool1982

phatch, I thought this to be only season 4. 

First season the winner was Michael Wray and he accepted an offer to work with Ramsay in London, but later chose not to go because of "family issues"

Second season the winner was Heather West and she was named senior chef of Terra Rossa at the Red Rock Resort Spa and Casino. Her contract has currently expired and she is now a chef at the Broadway Grill in Seattle, Washington. Sounds like she traded up and made a good career decision.

Third season the winner was Rock Harper and he was named head chef of Green Valley Ranch's Terra Verde. Currently, he is no longer a day-to-day chef with the restaurant, and is instead handling public relations for Terra Verde and the Green Valley Ranch Resort. Judging from how he spoke to this years contestants he seemed to be well in control of his career and even though he's not the Chef, it sounds like he made a positive career choice as well. :chef:


----------



## 404chef

matt and jen totally got on my nerves last night


----------



## m brown

I just had dinner at Maze at the London NYC. With his own brand and tight brigade, I think it's a great opportunity for a young chef to be involved with Chef Ramsey. 

The dinner was wonderful and the tour of the kitchen was a very nice touch. Quiet, clean, well organized and professional, beauitifully run, yes.


----------



## greg

Yeah, we're all just hicks here working at Denny's.


----------



## chancellor

Quinn hurt my _feeeeelings! _


----------



## oldschool1982

Geezze Quinn I thought I was the trouble maker. Hey Greg, I've been to Minnesorta. I thought that was the Country Kitchen. Hehehe


----------



## kuan

Oooh I missed Quinn's jab. Quinn! Take that back or I'll wash your mouth out with lutefisk!


----------



## greg

Old Country Buffet, actually. :smoking: We work there if we can't handle Denny's and their fancy plated food.


----------



## quinn01

Matts an idiot and probly can pass as being legaly retarted. Jens a stupid ***** that is jealous and needs to get her *** off her head. :suprise:

Psht as if New Jersey is any better............

Who are you kidding.......you are!!!!

UGHHHHH I just got shivers and goosebumps just thinking about that. I think I'm going to jeff........


----------



## chef alisia

Watching this show, I saw no strong leader's except fpr Jen, and she had way too many rocks to push hill, i.e. weak cooks to be seen in any other way other than a ***** that had to sink to their level to get anywhere._ saw no really strong, steady cooking techniques going on here. Lots and lots of inconsistantcy. I agree with the those that are saying that Ramsey picked the fashion chioce, which is, to me what he did throughout the show._


----------



## abefroman

Jen? Are you serious, she couldn't even fry an onion ring.


----------



## quinn01

SERIOUSLY!? JEN!? Im sorry but if she really could cook and she let the others get to her, that still makes her just as bad as not being able to cook at all.

I dont care what someones doing to me, breathing down my neck, throwing things at me cussing at me, I can still fry an onion ring untill its golden, not soggy as all ****. 


Plus she was an idiot. an arrogant idiot.


----------



## misnomer

I agree with that!


----------



## chancellor

Fair enough.  My brother is in New Jersey right now--he just eats at Chipotle as far as I know  .


----------



## quinn01

Chipotle is a very nice restaurant. Good tacos and burritos.


----------



## m brown

Did anyone see the 15 or so towels on his hip?


----------



## shroomgirl

ok, inside skinny, remember I haven't had a television in 8 years so I'm not familiar with ****'s Kitchen other than the last week's episodes.
.....Christina is from STL (Maplewood exactly, my zipcode), the exec chef at Revival is a long time friend of mine who invited me to her friends/family dinner television viewing celebration. She also extern with my buddy at An American Place (STL).

The menu was Chrisitina's food. 
Arugula Salad with white raisins, proscuitto
taglittle with creamy wild mushroom sauce, blk truffle oil

Strip steak on succatash with fava bean puree
Lobster (shrimp, crawfish) risotto

Profiterole
pineapple, coconut sorbet, passion fruit caramel, macadamia nut brittle


It was good. 

The food editor from the Post-Dispatch is another close friend, we sat together at the dinner.

So, Christina got a $100,000 check outright. She will be in a supervisory sous chef position, the "package is worth $250k" not the salary. 
My question was is a semi with ramen noodles going to pull up as part of the package?!!!
She had left Revival a week prior to the finale (last week) and is packed and on her way to LA.
Chrisitina is young and hard working, she's worked with some of STL's finest for a 6 mos or so. Still needs an exec, chef de cuisine, supervision.
She definatly has a 26 year old body and her dress was something else...
This was a phenominal opportunity for her.

That show was pure entertainment guys.....please, a ringer jerk on each side.

**And it was really shocking when Petrozza told everyone to touch the food for temp.....um dude, you are on television....in an open kitchen....not wearing gloves....HELLO anyone home?

I love Christina's response to the question of what kind of restaurant she'd open in STL. One out on their farm in Augusta (45 minutes from STL, gorgeous small winery/brewery town) using products fresh from their farm.

She has potential.


----------



## quinn01

Oh I agree with everything right there. :lol: Shes an RA at the CIA where I was and right before we all left for xmas break they had to speak to us about our rooms before we leave and she mentioned how she wasnt going to be back because she was going to a "tv show". She knows what shes doing, shes a great cook, a great "teacher" and when its time to not mess around she knows and is ready. Petrozza was a good cook too but clueless for a position like that. She may not be ready right now but in a few years im sure well all be hearing about her.


----------



## Liam Carey

abefroman said:


> Petrozza got robbed.
> 
> Christina picked the easy safe menu, and still didn't check the food going out and had food coming back, to me that would be unacceptable.


It's been ten years, and I just watched it last night, but this is ridiculous. I mean petrozza was just so honest and was able to come up with ideas for new food that his team could handle, while Christina could barely handle her team.


----------

